# Dump pictures.



## foster2100 (Jan 6, 2016)

Pictures of the dump I'll post the description for each photo in the next post.


----------



## foster2100 (Jan 7, 2016)

Pictures of the dump


----------



## foster2100 (Jan 7, 2016)

Finally I have an album of the pictures.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 7, 2016)

https://www.antique-bottles.net/album.php?albumid=6&attachmentid=168483


----------



## foster2100 (Jan 8, 2016)

Thank you very much for inserting the link, I was just surprised that I actually got the pictures uploaded and made an album. I'm going to continue to work the site and have a somewhat temporary solution for the lack of bottles since it is going slow. I'd found some pieces of grey clay and will try to match them up and hopefully they do match up but maybe try and glue them back together as something interesting. I for the most part look opportunity in life and will continue to do my best in finding more bottles.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm baffled by the album stuff myself. I think the switch to new software didn't go as easy as expected.


----------



## foster2100 (Jan 9, 2016)

Yeah this is kind of different but I use an iPad Air so I get the mobile versions of some websites and can install "apps" so I tried the Tapatalk app and that was even more confusing. LOL


----------



## sunrunner (Jan 9, 2016)

what is this all about ?


----------



## foster2100 (Jan 10, 2016)

sunrunner said:


> what is this all about ?[
> 
> I had started another thread with the title of Farm Dump Help and was trying to put the pictures here so people could see what I was working on and maybe offer me some more pointers.


----------



## foster2100 (Jan 10, 2016)

cowseatmaize said:


> https://www.antique-bottles.net/album.php?albumid=6&attachmentid=168483




This is is album that I created for the dump pictures and this fellow was nice enough to link it for me in the thread sorry for not doing that earlier.


----------



## coldwater diver (Jan 10, 2016)

Hey Foster you mentioned you found one whole bottle do you have a photo of it, and the broken base to the medicine bottle(rectangular) does it have any embossing?


----------

